# Cork mousepad



## pt (Apr 17, 2007)

hi
going to enter in a portuguese contest in wich the object as to be made of cork (portugal is the biggest producer in the world )
the 1st prize is 1500€   = driver licence+computers parts  

so i need some help
http://www.allsop.com/images/large/28822-N0001.jpg
i'm thinking of doing something like that /\ but in cork
i will start sketching tomorrow


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 17, 2007)

do it and then varnish it to give it a slippery surface


----------



## pt (Apr 17, 2007)

DR.Death said:


> do it and then varnish it to give it a slippery surface



already tought of doing that
or put a plastic layer with some sort of pic


----------



## Uncle Vinnie (Apr 18, 2007)

What part of Portugal are you from????

I'm from near Torres Vedras, but I live in Canada.


----------



## pt (Apr 18, 2007)

Uncle Vinnie said:


> What part of Portugal are you from????
> 
> I'm from near Torres Vedras, but I live in Canada.



amadora (near lisboa), know some girls from torres


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 18, 2007)

Make sure to have a nice pad for your wrist...


----------

